# Trac Control



## jobathehut (Nov 12, 2009)

I have an '06 GTO with a supercharger and the trac off light keeps coming on? Any idea on why this is happening?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't floor it?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Does your ABS still work?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Unless your driving like me (i'm the black stig) Your ABS sensor is likely to blame *


----------



## jobathehut (Nov 12, 2009)

jobathehut said:


> I have an '06 GTO with a supercharger and the trac off light keeps coming on? Any idea on why this is happening?


I have the Trac control on then when I hit the gas a little harder than normal the Trac control turns off. I raced a porsche this weekend and the GTO actually fish tailed on dry pavement. Doesn't really rain that much in Phoenix. I have had the ABS error sensor go off over 120. Does anybody know if I can get these fixed? I need Trac control with all the HP this car has. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The trac control may be set up for 400HP, when you bump the HP way up (like with a supercharger) perhaps the tracion control can no longer control the traction like designed. It wouldn't suprise me.
The classics have traction control too, it's in your right foot.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Unless your driving like me *(i'm the black stig)* Your ABS sensor is likely to blame


Are you sure you want that title? 

Part of the description from the Top Gear site:



> Clarkson then described the Stig as having a very small brain, worthless opinions,............


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Are you sure you want that title?
> 
> Part of the description from the Top Gear site:


If you go by what Jermey Clarkson says you are fat, lazy, and stupid.:lol:

No idea you may have to take it in and have it checked out. Traction control on a S/C car is a joke, it does its best thats all it can do.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> Don't floor it?


:agree I would have to go with this one.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> If you go by what Jermey Clarkson says you are fat, lazy, and stupid.:lol:
> 
> No idea you may have to take it in and have it checked out. Traction control on a S/C car is a joke, it does its best thats all it can do.


I don't really know who Jeremy Clarkson is as I've never seen the show. Is that statement one of his 'isms'? I simply 'googled' the term 'black stig'.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I don't really know who Jeremy Clarkson is as I've never seen the show. Is that statement one of his 'isms'? I simply 'googled' the term 'black stig'.


Sorry about that, I'm a hardcore TopGear fan I've downloaded all the ep. Jeremy Clarkson is the main host of TopGear a funny car show that aires in the UK, well he takes jabs at Americans and our products. Hes been known to say that we are fat, lazy, build cheap stuff, so on and so on.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Back to the OP, if the traction control is changing position, you need your tuner to reflash your computer. I see this happen often while tuning 06s. Might just be something with the CAN bus. Everytime this has happened, I just reflash with the last tune and it clears up.

But let's talk about why you say you need this. If you are driving the car that hard you need to rely on the traction control, you need to learn to drive. Do you even know what the T/C button does? It is a safety feature, not something to bank on to let you drive like a madman and let the car catch it for you. The computer looks at the input speed from the ABS sensors (1 on each tire) and the speed input from the transmission. If they do not match, it pulls timing (detuning the engine), cuts fuel, and/or lift the throttle. On an 04, you can actually feel this, with the 06, you can't as you do not have an actual throttle cable. I have included the page from HPTuners with the TC section. 

What this all means is your car is being the grownup here. It senses something wrong and LIFTS THE THROTTLE. Just what you should be doing. I have a lot of guys (mostly those who race a lot) have me just turn it all off in case they forget when racing. I leave mine on and actually is set a bit more aggressive than stock in case my wife forgets that she has in excess of 500 HP under her foot.

Also on this page is something that is turned off stock but can be turned on and that is the wheelhop control in the lower right hand corner. But again, lift your foot.

Ok, I will get off the soapbox.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No need to defend your position, Jer. Maturity needs no explaination.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jobathehut said:


> I have an '06 GTO with a supercharger and the trac off light keeps coming on? Any idea on why this is happening?


I experience this all the time.

It's really the "fun light"


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

this thread has all sorts of funny in it.....


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I keep the T/C off, it scares the hell out of me the few times it's gone off in the rain or snow.


----------



## jobathehut (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, still getting use to the car. Its a beast and I love driving it!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CChase said:


> I keep the T/C off, it scares the hell out of me the few times it's gone off in the rain or snow.


The whole idea of the T/C "ON" is to afford you increased control of the car in the conditions you turn it off. :confused

If the T/C is going off by itself you have a malfunctioning problem going on.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The whole idea of the T/C "ON" is to afford you increased control of the car in the conditions you turn it off. :confused
> 
> If the T/C is going off by itself you have a malfunctioning problem going on.


I think he means when it activates. It can catch you by surprise.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

CChase said:


> I keep the T/C off, it scares the hell out of me the few times it's gone off in the rain or snow.


I keep mine on. Every once in awhile I like to do "sprited" driving when conditions permit. And the car breaks traction often when you upset the suspension under power. Like I said before the TC does its best, to keep the car under control under slippery conditons. I've driven my car in the snow and the TC could not help me out trying to accelerate even in forth gear from a stop.

Remember its TC not stablity control, TC will not help you out if your are in a spinning(yaw)condition.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Remember its TC not stablity control, TC will not help you out if your are in a spinning(yaw)condition.


Ahh yes, steering while looking out one of the side windows, fun fun.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The whole idea of the T/C "ON" is to afford you increased control of the car in the conditions you turn it off. :confused
> 
> If the T/C is going off by itself you have a malfunctioning problem going on.


I understand what you're saying but it's very sketchy to use in the snow/rain in my experience. If the back end breaks free under acceleration I'm okay with that but with the T/C it tends to break free, then grab a little, then break free again and it makes the back end go nuts.

As others have said, it's TC, not stability control, it's not there to keep you from sliding off a road or something.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

*I *am the Stig!...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Top Gear is great...catch it if you can...here's a taste that GTO owners will like...

Vauxhall Monaro VXR/HSV GTO Top Gear Review! - AOL Video

Bill


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

My T/C stays off all the time. I turn it off everytime I go for a ride. It does not get driven in rain or snow


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

LOWET said:


> My T/C stays off all the time. I turn it off everytime I go for a ride. It does not get driven in rain or snow


What he said


----------

